# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Δυο ασυρματα router στον ιδιο χωρο

## sotososfp

Καλησπερα σε ολους

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτισει σχετικα με το παραπανω προβλημα;

Εχω δυο wifi router,xiaomi και tp link στον ιδιο διαμερισμα,αλλα με διαφορετικους εισοδους στο wlan.

Το ενα απο hotspot του δημου και το αλλο απο φιλαρακι μου που μενει σε μεγαλη αποσταση.

Το ενα στο καναλι 3 και το αλλο στο 13.

Ταχυτητες στο πρωτο γυρω στα 10-15mbps και απο το φιλαρακι μοιραζομαστε γραμμη 17mbps.

Αν πρεπει να συνδεθουν δυο,η περισσοτερα ατομα και στα δυο ρουτερ,εχουμε θεμα.Κολλαει το συμπαν και σερνονται και τα δυο!

Το xiaomi δοκιμασμενο και στα 5ghz και το tp link στα 2.4ghz και το προβλημα εξακολουθει να υπαρχει.

Αποσταση 4 μετρα το ενα ρουτερ απο το αλλο.

Υπαρχει λυση αραγε;

----------


## sweet dreams

Κάνε δοκιμή με ενσύρματη σύνδεση, αν έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα είναι θέμα bandwidth.

Τα hotspots των Δήμων είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους για κλωτσιές, το Link με τον φίλο λειτουργεί σωστά;; ο φίλος γιατί ακριβώς χρησιμοποιεί το Internet;; αν τρώει αυτός το bandwidth τι να μείνει για σένα;;

----------


## sotososfp

Eυχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση φιλε μου
Λοιπον ο φιλος λειπει αρκετες ωρες και η ταχυτητα που εχω τοτε ειναι 17 ακατεβατη!
Εγινε τελικα και η εξης δοκιμη: laptop συνδεμενο με lan στο hotspot,ταχυτητα 14mpbs και ταυτοχρονα μεσω wifi το κινητο μου συνδεμενο με router ληψης απο τον κολλητο,ταχυτητα 17mbps.
Επομενως υπαρχει θεμα παρεμβολων μεταξυ των wifi router.
Αναγκαστικα στην χαμηλοτερη και πιο ασταθες ταχυτητα θα εχω συνδεμενο με ethernet το λαπτοπ,ωστε την καλυτερη ταχυτητα να μοιραζονται 2-3 ατομα ασυρματα.
Δεν με βολευει με καλωδιο στο λαπτοπ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει και αλλη λυση,ωστε να μην αλληλοενοχλουνται τα δυο router.
Να σαι καλα φιλε μου και καλο ΣΚ.

----------


## stevewilliam007

Yes that is not a problem but the problem that I have been facing is when I was trying to open the application just after thje install itunes on windows 7 it was not opening due to internet connectivity but other things were working fine.

----------

